# Raspberry Tomato Salad (very good)



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I had this served to me at a dinner party and it is wonderful. You would never know it by the ingredients or name though!!If you like tomato aspic you will love this!Raspberry Tomato SaladDissolve 3 regular size packages of Raspberry Jello in 1 1/4 cups of hot water.In a separate bowl - break up 3 1-pound cans of stewed tomato's (the cans with onions, celery and pepper)Mix jello and 6 drops of Tabasco (yikes) sauce. Pour into lightly oiled 12 cup ring mold and chill.Turn out onto plate. Fill center ring or place a small bowl that fits in the center ring with 1 pint sour cream mixed with 1 tablespoon horseradish, 1/2 teaspoon sald and 1 teaspoon sugar. (Mix ahead till blended)------------------Happiness is a warm puppy. -Charles Schultz


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

K9Mom,Thanks,------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

